# odd growth on dogs head



## kurie726 (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone recognize this thing growing out of my dogs head? The dog is a 4 year old tibettan terrier.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Eww...see a vet. that isn't normal. Doesn't look like a wart. Looks like a parasite or something.


----------



## Kaiju (Mar 26, 2012)

It kind of looks like a bloated tick... our dog had a bloated paralysis tick on his leg a few years back and it looked just like that when attached and engorged.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2feN9wf4DV0










If that's what it is you need to pull it off. My husband uses pliars... but make sure you get it at the very head. If the head stays in it may get infected.


----------

